# Calling all experienced casting people



## Darrin (Oct 14, 2020)

I have an order for a pen using a fly from a special fly fishing trip. I’ve seen some people have used flies in castings and would want to speak with you if this is a project you have experience with. I stick to making the pens. I’d need someone else to cast it for me.
Any leads or help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## carlmorrell (Oct 14, 2020)

Darrin said:


> I have an order for a pen using a fly from a special fly fishing trip. I’ve seen some people have used flies in castings and would want to speak with you if this is a project you have experience with. I stick to making the pens. I’d need someone else to cast it for me.
> Any leads or help would be greatly appreciated.


I bought a few from these guys.  Came out pretty nice https://divineislanddesign.com/

quick cellphone snap


----------

